# New moles on MT2



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm noticing new moles appearing 8 days into my 30 day MT2 cycle.

Will these disappear again when I stop use?


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

i saw more freckles wen i used for a week but they have faded again a couple of month later


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Glad to hear it.

I've decided to discontinue use for now to see if it subsides, if it does I may try again at a reduced dose.

Cheers mate.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

My girlfriend got a whole new birthmark on her butt! I checked photos from before and it wasn't there, or at least it was so pale you couldn't see it.

I think its cute, she hates it!

SD


----------



## shaka (Jun 17, 2007)

SportDr said:


> My girlfriend got a whole new birthmark on her butt! I checked photos from before and it wasn't there, or at least it was so pale you couldn't see it.
> 
> I think its cute, she hates it!
> 
> SD


Hmmm from photo's posing or ehmmmm the home viewing kind


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Lol, the censored kind of course 

SD


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

could you post a pic sportDr so i can give a informed answer! i am good with womens butts


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

I got some on my face, my mum visited one time and tried to scratch em off .....silly woman, and the gf says they..wait for it......look cute......:crazy:


----------



## stevebaker (Aug 15, 2006)

i have been on for two weeks now and have noticed i have got more moles and they are really dark? anyone know if this is normal? if its not i will stop use striaght away!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

stevebaker said:


> i have been on for two weeks now and have noticed i have got more moles and they are really dark? anyone know if this is normal? if its not i will stop use striaght away!


they fade after discontinuing Steve mate, nothing to worry about.


----------



## stevebaker (Aug 15, 2006)

thanks bud! was starting to get a little concerned!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

stevebaker said:


> thanks bud! was starting to get a little concerned!


aye its no worry mate, I got a load, even a few on mi face, I look 13yrs old....pmsl


----------



## herbster (May 7, 2007)

I have loads on my face as well, it looks like i have been splattered with mud. Hit the tanning beds and get some colour, it definatley helps the freckles to blend in.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

I got quite a few new moles/freckles when the MTII kicked in. All are beginning to fade quite quickly now in spite of continuing 2 short tanning sessions per week.


----------

